# MODEL SS424 snapper backer board shears - worth the purchase?



## Panzer5 (Oct 21, 2008)

Anyone using one of these?

I've got three tile jobs coming up where the HO's want their entire walls done up in 1/2 inch hardie (no gypsum / greenboard at all). Been cutting all my hardie with a diamond blade & circ saw / angle grinder (and tired of wearing all that dust).

Since I use the shears for siding work - and like them - I'm wondering if the larger one's for backerboard perform as well?

Thoughts?


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Yes, shears are _da bomb _for cutting a lot of CBU.


----------



## opiethetileman (Apr 7, 2005)

now angus throws out DA BOMB..............personally I use a plamsa cutter for cbu............and for the cut outs just get the 45 and wham.......yeah shears rule.. I can not stand people that cut cbu with a knive and leave nasty edges


----------



## Panzer5 (Oct 21, 2008)

opiethetileman said:


> ...and for the cut outs just get the 45 and wham.......


 
Like your style.

Saves on labor, too.


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Hey Jarhead, I've got two of the same model. They are very durable and work great.


----------



## drywallnflorida (Sep 19, 2008)

I have the same type (diff brand) they work great!!:thumbup:


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

opiethetileman said:


> now angus throws out DA BOMB


I am pretty fly for a white guy.....










I do not likey the jagged edges either :furious:


----------



## Panzer5 (Oct 21, 2008)

Thanks, guys.

Looks like I'll be investing in one then.


----------



## opiethetileman (Apr 7, 2005)

i thought you were the smooth operator......yeah I cant stand jagged edges or another pet pev.Is the board being run in dif directions. I do them they all run the same way. Unless its a shower side wall that goes vertical.


----------



## PrecisionFloors (Jan 24, 2006)

Any of you guys cut CBU with one of those little 4" wet circular saws? Always thought that would be a smart way to do it...no dust and smooth cuts. Me, I just use Ditra :whistling


----------



## Panzer5 (Oct 21, 2008)

Just got mine today. Made a couple of test cuts on some scrap from the last job - and MAN! I am impressed. Feel foolish that I never bought one earlier.

Starting a new job on Monday - anticipate that it will go MUCH faster with the new tool.

A bit disappointed, however, that it did not come with a 'travel box'. Instead the tool was simply in a cardboard box with the warranty and instruction book. 

My Makita FSS shear came in its own handy-dandy plastic box... Would have been nice to see the Snapper come in one as well.


----------

